# Ahahaha Here Comes The " Big Change "



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

I almost feel a little excited!!! I got the salt trucks rolling the other night!!!! Then I hear about possible " Plowable" snow on Sunday night!!!! Wow, I said around the 15th of January, and it came on the 15th!!! I am excited for everyone on this site, because we all deserve some snow!


----------

